# Livery Costs



## ClareGilby (17 November 2016)

I have just secured a space on a nice yard with good facilities.  It is £52 per week which includes them giving your horse their feed in the morning (which you make up the night before) and putting them out in the field for you in the morning.

This is the first time I have owned a horse, does this sound like a good deal.  I feel happy with it, is this about right?

Can't wait!!!!


----------



## be positive (17 November 2016)

What else does include as that does seem a bit steep for assisted DIY but you may be in a very expensive area, make sure they turn out at a sensible time, are happy to change or adjust rugs if required and that it is every day turnout not keeping them in if they feel like it so the horse is stuck in for hours waiting for you to arrive in the evening, it certainly makes your life easier to only have to go once a day and can save you a fair bit in fuel to offset the cost so probably worth doing.


----------



## Equi (17 November 2016)

If you are happy with it thats all that matters. I hope that it includes hay/haylage though???? If not its a bit steep.


----------



## Amye (17 November 2016)

Livery costs can vary throughout the country! Where abouts are you?

I agree with the others, if it doesn't include hay/haylage then it is quite expensive.

Congrats on getting your first by the way! I got mine just over a year ago, it's a very exciting time


----------



## ClareGilby (17 November 2016)

Thank you for replies.  We live in Upminster, Essex.  Quite hard to find stabling.  They put them out every day, nice big fields and my daughter says they do their rugs etc. and bring them in if it pours down.  The contract says 2 slices of hay included per day but the owner never mentioned that so I am going to ask that question as that would help me out.  I thought it seemed a lot but am just so glad to get somewhere nice for her.  I will question the hay though.  Thanks. Clare


----------



## Theocat (17 November 2016)

Check what they mean by two slices- if those are small bales, it's not enough - and it could vary by bale!


----------



## conniegirl (17 November 2016)

I DOnt know Essex cost but just to give you an idea of prices

I am up in East yorkshire.
I pay £43 a week for assisted DIY, this means, adlib hay, all bedding, bring in, turn out, stable, year round grazing, use of the school and parking for my lorry. They do not change rugs unless the rug, has been damaged or has leaked or the horse has got itself into a sweaty mess underneath.
I pay £4 a day extra for mucking out, £10 an hour extra for riding (but tack up and groom included in that hour) if I go away.


----------



## criso (17 November 2016)

In East Herts so not too far.

No it doesn't seem expensive for round here.  If you take that a turnout or catch in could be anything from £1.50 to  £3.50 depending on rug changes, boots, feet picked out, then an average of £2.50 per day is £17 per week.  That means you are paying £35 per week basic which is at the lower end assuming the facilities are nice.   The hay if 2 slices from a small bale is a little help but you would need to get extra.

What about bedding?


----------



## ClareGilby (19 November 2016)

Thanks for replies.  I have to supply my own bedding, they only allow woodchip.  The woodchip gets delivered at about £8 per bale.  I think it seems quite good really.  I am gonna give it a go and if it gets too expensive I will move her to a cheaper yard, but when I looked around it is you get what you pay for and it is really nice.  The owner/manager is really nice and helpful and the people seem really nice.  Thanks for the insight as to what others do.


----------



## Sparemare (19 November 2016)

Sounds about right for the location.  What are the facilities like?


----------



## SEL (26 November 2016)

I'm Bucks / Ox and that would be good value round here. I've just been quoted £75 pw for assisted DIY. Turnout is also an issue here.


----------



## ihatework (27 November 2016)

That's good value in my eyes if the yard has good facilities


----------



## fairyclare (27 November 2016)

I am about 20 miles up the road from you - that sounds about right for assisted livery in our area, just check out the hay situation as 2 slices is very little if it is from a small bale.


----------



## JanetGeorge (27 November 2016)

fairyclare said:



			just check out the hay situation as 2 slices is very little if it is from a small bale.
		
Click to expand...

From an average small bale, you'd need half a bale in 24 hours.  2 slices of a BIG bale would be sufficient.


----------



## ecb89 (30 November 2016)

I'm in Essex. I pay £555 a month for five day full livery, weekend is DIY but yard staff do feeds. All my basic feed, hay and straw is included in that price.


----------



## KrujaaLass (26 December 2016)

Claire. So glad for you that you have hit the jackpot with your new mare. I would not be in a hurry to move to save a few pounds on your livery bill. You can't put a price on being on a friendly, helpful yard with everyday turnout. Good luck


----------

